# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Voyce, smart collar, i4C Innovations Inc., Chantilly, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - i4C Innovations Inc.

Website - voyce.com

youtube.com/MyDogsVoyce

twitter.com/mydogsvoyce

----------


## Airicist

Article "Voyce, the sensor-packed wellness wearable for dogs, will ship in February for $300"

by Jon Phillips
December 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Voyce Pro, better data drives better medicine

Published on Mar 29, 2016




> Veterinarians Robin Downing, Sonya Gordon, Debra Canapp, Brittany Jean Carr, and Sherman Canapp provide insights into how Voyce Pro provides a new standard of personalized pet care through remote monitoring technology.

----------

